# Master of Many Forms Build



## Tetsubo (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm looking for opinions on this MoMF build. I'm also looking for suggestions for what the 15th and 18th level Feats should be. TIA.

Name: Dagan Drake

Race: Human Gender: Male Class: Ranger (UA Variant) Level: 1st Alignment: Neutral Good

Str: 10 (2 points) +0
Dex: 10 (2 points)  +0
Con: 10 (2 points) +0
Int: 16 (10 points) +3
Wis: 14 (6 points) +2
Cha: 14 (6 points) +2
28 Point Buy

Base Speed: 40
Languages: Common, Elven, Gnome and Sylvan.

HP: 8
Initiative: +0
BAB: + 1
BAB Melee: +1
BAB Missile: +1
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +2 and Will +2 (+2 WS Bonus)
Armour Class: 15 (Studded Leather Armour + Heavy Wooden Shield)

Skills: 1st level points: (6 + 3 (+3 IN Bonus)) x 4 + 4 (Human Bonus) = 40
     Each following Ranger level: (6 + 3 (+3 IN Bonus)) +1 (Human Bonus) = 10
Each level of MoMF: (4 +3 (+3 IN Bonus) +1 (Human Bonus) = 8 (goes to 9 at 8th level)
Each level of Nature’s Warrior: (2 + 5 (+5 IN Bonus) +1 (Human Bonus) = 7 (goes to 8 at 20th level)

Class Skills:
    Climb (Str)
Concentration (Con)
Craft (bowmaking) (Int) +4 (1 Rank +3 IN Bonus)
Craft (leatherworking) (Int) +4 (1 Rank +3 IN Bonus)
Craft (trapmaking) (Int) +4 (1 Rank +3 IN Bonus)
Craft (woodcraft) (Int) +4 (1 Rank +3 IN Bonus)
Handle Animal (Cha) +3 (1 Rank +2 CH Bonus)
Heal (Wis) +6 (4 Rank +2 WS Bonus)
Hide (Dex)
Jump (Str)
Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int) +4 (1 Rank +3 IN Bonus)
Knowledge (geography) (Int) +4 (1 Rank +3 IN Bonus)
Knowledge (nature) (Int) +7 (4 Ranks +3 IN Bonus)
Listen (Wis) +7 (3 Ranks +2 WS Bonus, +2 Alertness Feat)
Move Silently (Dex)
Profession (Wis)
Ride (Dex) +1 (1 Ranks)
Search (Int) +7 (4 Ranks +3 IN Bonus)
Spot (Wis) +7 (3 Ranks +2 WS Bonus, +2 Alertness Feat)
Survival (Wis) +6 (4 Ranks +2 WS Bonus)
Swim (Str) +1 (1 Rank)
Use Rope (Dex) +1 (1 Rank)


Cross-class Skills:
     Bluff (Cha) +3 (1 Rank +2 CH Bonus)
    Diplomacy (Cha) +3 (1 Rank +2 CH Bonus)
    Knowledge (the planes) (Int)
    Knowledge (religion) (Int) +4 (1 Rank +3 IN Bonus)
    Knowledge (shapeshifting) (Int) +7 (4 Ranks +3 IN Bonus)
    Sense Motive (Wis) +3 (1 Rank +2 CH Bonus)


Feats:  1st level
    Alertness (+2 bonus on all Listen checks and Spot checks)
    Able Learner (Cross-class skills cost only 1 Skill Point per Rank)



Equipment:
Studded Leather Armour (+3 AC, -1 ACP)
Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC, -2 ACP)
Backpack
Bed Roll
Wooden bowl & spoon
Waterskin
Wool Cap
Knee-high Moccasins
Buckskins
1 Longbow (1d8 ×3, 100 ft. RI, Piercing)
1 Handaxe (1d6 ×3, Slashing)
1 Dagger (1d4 19-20/x2, 10 ft. RI. 1 lb. Piercing or slashing)
1 Sling (1d4 x2, 50 ft. RI, Bludgeoning)
1 Club (1d6 x2, 10 ft. RI, Bludgeoning)
40 arrows (in two quivers, one at the belt and one on the back)
Flint & Steel
Belt Pouch (5 gp)
Small repair kit (thread, needles, small knife, twine, extra knocks & arrow heads)

Description:



Personal History:



Goals:



Build Plan: Ranger (UA Variant) 5/Master of Many Forms 10/Nature’s Warrior 5 

1st Level: Feats (Able Learner, Alertness & Track), Favored Enemy (Animal), Wild Empathy (+3), Fast Movement (+10 Move)

2nd Level: N/A

3rd Level: Feat (Endurance, Die Hard)

4th Level: +1 IN, Animal Companion (Golden eagle)

5th Level: Favored Enemy (Magical Beasts), Wildshape (1 time/day, Small & Medium animals only), gain one 1st level Ranger spell

6th Level: Feat (Extra Wildshape), Wildshape (4 times/day), Shifter’s speech, Improved Wildshape (Humanoid)

7th Level: Wildshape (5 times/day), Improved Wildshape (Giant; Large)

8th Level: +1 IN, Fast Wildshape, Wildshape (6 times/day), Improved Wildshape (Monstrous Humanoid)

9th Level: Feat (Improved Natural Attack (Claws)), Wildshape (7 times/day), Improved Wildshape (Fey, Tiny)

10th Level: Wildshape (8 times/day), Improved Wildshape (Vermin)

11th Level: Wildshape (9 times/day), Improved Wildshape (Aberration; Huge)

12th Level: Feat (Improved Natural Attack (Bite)), +1 IN, Wildshape (10 times/day), Improved Wildshape (Plant)

13th Level: Wildshape (11 times/day), Improved Wildshape (Ooze; Diminutive)

14th Level: Wildshape (12 times/day), Improved Wildshape (Elemental)

15th Level: Feat (),Wildshape (13 times/day), Improved Wildshape Dragon; Gargantuan), Evershifting Form

16th Level: +1 IN, Nature’s Armament (Wild Growth: Fasting Healing 1), Wildshape (13 times/day), Wilding

17th Level: +1 Ranger level of spell casting, Wildshape (14 times/day)

18th Level: Feat (), Nature’s Armament (Earth’s Resilience: DR 3/-), Wildshape (15 times/day)

19th Level: +1 Ranger level of spell casting, Wildshape (16 times/day)

20th Level: +1 IN, Nature’s Armament (Armour of the Crocodile: +5 AC), Wildshape (17 times/day)


----------



## Luthien Greyspear (Oct 30, 2005)

Just a quick question:  where are you finding the variant ranger that gets Wild Shape? Because I don't see it in my copy of UA.  I grant you, I haven't had my morning caffeine, so I might be missing it.  I can find the planar ranger variant, and the urban ranger variant, but no druidic ranger variant.

Just so I can get a better grasp on what advice to give you.


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 30, 2005)

Pg. 58, under "Other Class Variants."


----------



## Tetsubo (Oct 30, 2005)

Luthien Greyspear said:
			
		

> Just a quick question:  where are you finding the variant ranger that gets Wild Shape? Because I don't see it in my copy of UA.  I grant you, I haven't had my morning caffeine, so I might be missing it.  I can find the planar ranger variant, and the urban ranger variant, but no druidic ranger variant.
> 
> Just so I can get a better grasp on what advice to give you.




It's also found in the Hypertext SRD.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 30, 2005)

You're going to want a high Constitution score. When you shift, your HPs remain unchanged (except for the healing, of course).


----------



## Testament (Oct 31, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You're going to want a high Constitution score. When you shift, your HPs remain unchanged (except for the healing, of course).




Just an FYI, its a common convention that they do in fact change when you poly, in accordance with your new con.


----------



## Luthien Greyspear (Oct 31, 2005)

Oaken Resilience (Complete Divine, p82) is a great feat for all those daily wild shape usages.  Immunity to stunning, criticals (and therefore sneak attacks), poison, sleep, paralysis, and polymorphs for 10 minutes is a pretty good range of stuff for one feat.

The only other Wild feats I would recommend (which are definitely the way to go with this character) are either Elephant's Hide (+7 natural armor in any form, does not stack with existing) or Wolverine's Rage (+2 Str and Con, -2 AC), both also from Complete Divine.  It all depends on whether you're worried about offense or defense.

In fact, if you took Elephant's Hide, that might free up your 5th level ability for Nature's Warrrior.  The Elephant's Hide power can be used in any form, even your own, while the Armor of the Crocodile can only be used in a different form than your own.  If you're in an urban adventure and can't afford to change your appearance (for whatever reason, it could happen), you can still get the +7 nat. armor bonus.


----------



## Snapdragyn (Oct 31, 2005)

Not sure how much you want to build into an item, but monk's belt lets you add your wisdom +1 as a bonus to AC (in addition to giving you d8 on unarmed strikes, though not the IUS feat). It'd be a while before you could afford it, but it's a great item for MoMFs if your DM lets you maintain gear in humanoid shapes (especially since the bonus counts on ALL of your ACs -- regular, flat-footed, & touch). With that in mind, you might consider prioritizing Wis over Int, at least for the level additions (I could see going for higher Int to start for the starting skill points bonus & since you wouldn't get the full bang out of Wis until you get the item anyway).

If you replace Die Hard at 3rd with Improved Unarmed Strike, you'd qualify for Improved Grapple (perhaps at 9 & push INA(bite) back to 12) -- very nice for a lot of forms.

Be sure to check the MoMF 'bible' if you haven't already.


----------



## SoulStorm (Nov 1, 2005)

Have you considered Warshaper instead of Natures Warrior?  I know you lose 5 levels of wild shaping but a Wild Shape Amulet (Magic of Faerun) gives you 4 of those levels back.


----------



## rowport (Nov 1, 2005)

I understand why you are avoiding putting points from your point-buy into your physical stats, but boy are playing through those first four levels going to *suck* as a Ranger.  I hope that you plan to be a skill-monkey rogue substitute, because you are going to blow at both melee and ranged attacks..!


----------



## Tetsubo (Nov 1, 2005)

rowport said:
			
		

> I understand why you are avoiding putting points from your point-buy into your physical stats, but boy are playing through those first four levels going to *suck* as a Ranger.  I hope that you plan to be a skill-monkey rogue substitute, because you are going to blow at both melee and ranged attacks..!




I plan on using the bow a lot and making my self useful via skills and 27 years of gaming experience...


----------



## Goolpsy (Nov 1, 2005)

Power Gamer! (or well    ) you should use those years of experience to enhance the gameplay and roleplaying part


----------



## rowport (Nov 1, 2005)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I plan on using the bow a lot and making my self useful via skills and 27 years of gaming experience...



LOL  Fair enough!  As long as you realize what you are up against for 4 levels, it's all good.  (You do have a staggering number of skill points to work with, so you will be incredible out of combat!)


----------

